# Peel & stick lights



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Model Power makes these handy little lights for 12 - 14V AC. Does anyone have any information on what the wattage is or how much current each light will draw? Obviously if I can find out either wattage or mAmp draw I can calculate the other but I can't seem to find this information anywhere. Model Power has been unresponsive to my query. Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Tell them you need that information and you can easily go elsewhere.
I get bulbs at Radio Shack and they supply that information. Maybe you can find the same bulb there, if you are stuck on the Model Power item.

It sound like you are reffering to a grain of wheat/rice bulb.


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

*Peel $ stick lights*

T-man: The "grain-of-wheat" type bulbs are 15 mA draw. These Model Power bulbs are a bit larger and, I'd guess, probably 35-40 mAmp draw but I'd love to know for certain so I can calculate how many can be supported by any power source.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

You could just measure the current draw with a mAmp meter or voltmeter and resistor. You do have an inexpensive DMM, right?


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Waltr - my little Radio Shack multimeter only measures DC amperage; not AC. Guess I'll have to buy something if I can't find the specs for these little lights. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Power them with a battery or two and measure the current draw. Better yet, spend $10 and get a better meter.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

mrmtox said:


> Waltr - my little Radio Shack multimeter only measures DC amperage; not AC. Guess I'll have to buy something if I can't find the specs for these little lights. Thanks for the suggestion though.


14V AC, a 10 Ohm resistor in series and measure the AC voltage (rms) across the resistor with your meter.
Then Ohm's law to calc the current in Amps(rms). Or use a 12 DC supply or battery.


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Wouldn't it be ever so simple if people who make a simple product would give you a simple answer to a simple question? Obviously too much to ask for today. Thanks to everyone for their suggestions.


----------

